# If you won the Lottery...



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Another thread got me thinking about this. What would be the first snake/lizard that you would buy if you won the lottery?

I think I would see if Steve Irwin could come and help me design a massive snake enclosure and fill it with all kinds of species(not all in the same thing tho). That would be cool! I think I would see how many types of python i could collect.

We all have to have dreams dont we even if they are never going to happen! :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

id get a pair of every single type of sand boa and then move on to more of the bigger boas and a yellow anaconda and then realise i spent it all :lol:


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

firstly, i'd buy a 5+ bedroom house and get all the general stuff i'd want (big TVs etc) make sure my family and michelle were all sorted out, and then id stock 1/2 of the rooms with reptiles, one for snakes and one for lizards etc. id still keep the reps the way i do now, mainly on kitchen roll etc i wouldnt make too much difference in the way i kept them except buying new furniture and stuff for them. then id buy my reptile shop and put the rest in the bank to mature 

id buy everyone on here a reptile of their choice also, just because i could!


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

if i won a few million id buy a mansion an build myself a zoo with a petshop on the grounds, an hire ppl to look after the zoo so i could basically live in the petshop.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I'd get this viv ive got fixed, and just keep bearded dragons untill ive learnt about the other more exoctic species, the time ive learnt about them tho, i will have probably upgraded the 12ft tank to a full room :lol:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

a pair of EVERY royal and corn morph and some boas for chris. A big massive houe and a villa with a private pool somewhere thats hot.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

sounds great well i would become a reptile vet and open a vetenary and shop and then biuld a herp house and live happily ever after
dan
ps i would put bout 1 mil in da bank to earn interest and live of that


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd build the biggest reptile-friendly area I could afford and rescue all the poor unwanted reptiles in the UK. And just to treat myself I'd buy the islands that the tuataras live on so I could protect them.


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

sounds good!id prob just but an island!loland release all our rescued animals on to it


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

i would buy a burmese and make it a giant enclosure and i would buy a rep for all my friends so we had something to talk about  
and sorry to nick your idea deadbait :? 
but i would buy all you guys a rep too because your such a friendly bunch


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

In that case bazza i'll have a couple of lavender royals since you offered!!!!!


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

ok then darlin if you give me a kiss


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

<3


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

so where are me snakes????? lol :lol:


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

i aint won the lottery yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

well if were pre-ordering reps then ill have a pair of lavender motley corn snakes oh and baz u aint gettin a kiss from me :lol:


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

ok, when ya do i want a GTP!
dont care what it looks like, theyre all gorgeous.
i would kiss ya loads for that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

If i were to win the lottery i would buy a substantial amount of land.Build a house to my needs then something like 3000 square feet of specially designed state of the art reptile house.With this i would then rack out about 1500 square foot for numerous snakes and viv out the rest for larger snakes and lizards.I would not open another shop but would sell online to the general public.Along with this i would setup a mouse and rat breeding facility and employ a dozon people to work in all areas needed whilst i am of travelling th world learning more about my beloved reptiles.

Can you tell that i have never thought this through before.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Bev said:


> ok, when ya do i want a GTP!
> dont care what it looks like, theyre all gorgeous.
> i would kiss ya loads for that.


And who says money cant buy you love!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Id have a pair of piebalds :wink: *


----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

Bar Neck Scrubs....plus the house big enough for two or three of them.

Also some "designer" GTP's would be equally high on my list.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd buy a house the size of Longleat, so that the kids could all have their own wing and keep out of my way and each others  and my youngest his own adventure playground, complete with someone fit enough to chase him round it! :lol: I'd buy my hubby the Porche He's always wanted, along with a full size pool table, and a custom built air hockey table. And I'd build the biggest rep house I could manage, so my babies had loads of room to wander and get them some friends, and then maybe some frillies and Water Dragons would be nice. 

I'd also take everybody on here on a big night out, hire our own personal 747 and fly somewhere great for the night. preferably somewhere that would make the Sahara seem chilly :lol: .

An odd statement, but other than wanting more room and a house keeper I'm pretty happy with the animals and reps I've got. But especially my hubby, who puts up with me <3


----------



## beckys_dad98 (Jan 23, 2006)

I would build a big house and have a couple extra rooms in it for my snakes. I'd have a few more cornsnakes, a few more kingsnakes (different phase Cal-Kings like Ivory, Banana, Albino Striped), another Boa (probably Salmon), a Dumeril's Boa. I'd have some lizards (Water dragons, Beardies, Savannah Monitor). And then of course I'd have to have a separate building to breed mice to feed all the snakes. And I would retire so I could look after this lot, lol...

Plus my kid would be happy cause she'd have an extra room too for her toys or what-ever when she gets older... 

Steve


----------



## Belle (Mar 10, 2006)

Our Dream is to buy a massive house and have at least 2 purpose kitted rooms.
The first will allow us to rescue Poor homeless iguana's,
and with the second we would like to begin a breeding programme for the highly endangered Tuatara.
although having said that two rooms wouldn't be enough because we've already got nine so i reckon we'd also need a snake room for me, a chameleon room for my hubby and a Dragon room to share with the kids....

Thats what i would do with the lottery millions!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

None - I'd buy a bit of their natural habitat and turn it into a private reserve to conserve them in the wild instead :lol:


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Damn! That was my idea.

I'd also invest money in research for antivenim.

But I'd probably spoil myself with:

1.1 Piebald, Axanthic, Albino, Pastel, Bumblebee, Clown Royal Pythons.
GTP
Burmese
Dwarf Caiman

Over time... of course.


----------

